# IUI GIRLS PART 130



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home Best Girls

   and  

H xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

BOO  

Holly-thanks for the new home   here's hoping we get loads of BFP's very soon           

Not long till the meet now    check out the ticker   

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy -

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Catspyjamas 04.11.05
KellyL 14.11.05
Sair 17.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

  

Moomin
Dillydolly 
Jo9 
Ipswichbabe
Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

     

Struthie 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Yipee Kelly!  It'll be here before we know it - can't wait!  I was a bit   yesterday and thought it was next week    Come on other ladies, please come too!!  There is still time and it'll be fab to meet each other  

H xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah come on you know you want to !!! If ya dont come you will be sad you missed out on all the fun    Only joking!! But like Holly said its not too late,so if you want to come just yell  

Here is the updated list-Molly recently signed up  

IF YOUR NOT ON THE LIST YOUR NOT GETTING IN  

* Kelly and DH 

* Candy

* KJ

* Holly

* Starr

* Moomin and DH

* Rachel B and DH

* Miss Jules

* Jess P (need menu choice please)

* Molly


Thanks

Kelly x


ps-Jess are you ok hunny where are you


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Can u  add me to the list..... 

i had follie scan y'day....... only got a a few and most are no bigger than 10mm....going back after w/end....

feeling slightly sad but not given up yet....

What makes follies grow? What can eat lots of this w/end??


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Ipswichbabe!  Have you had a look on AussieMeg's guide at the top of the IUI threads page?  This has a few tips.  Also eating protein helps, L-Arginine is very good and if you have a look back at IUI Girls Page 128 there is a post by Molly W who listed a few other ideas, including keeping your tummy warm with a hot water bottle, etc.  This also helps with lining thickness.  I'm not sure which page number off the top of my head...  Don't give up there's loads that can happen.  One patient at our clinic wasn't basted until after day 21 so there is still time - oh she went on to get a BFP!!

xx's H


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening All

How are you all?  Hope you are all having a good weekend!

Well I am quite proud of myself as I have done quite a bit of christmas shopping, bought the presents that have to go to MIL who lives in San Francisco.  Mind you still got lots to do.  

CREAKY - How is your Gran?  How did your mum and dad take it?  Hope you are all ok.  Sending you lots of  

KELLY - hope you had a nice lunch with the girls from the Nottingham thread. Can't believe it is only 2 weeks now until our meet.  Can't wait.  

MINOW - How are you feeling?  

ERIKA - thought of you yesterday as I had a big fried breakfast , and guess what I had 2 sausages with it to!!!!!!  

IPSWICHBABE - Fingers crossed your follies have grown a bit more by the time you go for your next scan.

SARAH - how are you hun?  Good luck for your     sending lots of     

BABYFISH - Good to see you back.  Good luck for Monday when you get your results

JILLYPOPS - Hope your appointment at the Drs went ok.  I hate having smears!  Men have it so easy don't they? I envy you booking your holiday. Hoping to go to Portugal next August but all depends on the outcome of all the tx.

********** - Glad Angel is ok

JESS - Sorry to hear about your mum, hope you are ok, sending you lots of   

 to eveyone else that I have missed and enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Lots of love to you all

Katherine


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi all
Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck and join you on here if that is OK. I'm just about to start my 3rd DIUI after having a BFN yesterday. Feeling very disappointed, but have been reading your posts and it is so helpful to know there are so many of us going through the same thing.
Sarahjj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarahjj

Welcome to FF.  Sorry to hear about your BFN yesterday.

Hope you are ok, sending you lots of   

Take care

Katherine

xxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies

I hope you are well.  First of all, can I say a great big THANK YOU to everyone who helped me get through the devastating BFN of my 2nd IUI.  I know I blew everything out of perspective.  I took your advice and went home and spoke to my DH and told him how I felt - that I was assuming full responsibility for the fact that we couldn't get pregnant and that if he wanted to leave me that I'd understand.  He was horrified that I was even thinking it!  He said that if I was going to start apportioning blame that he would prefer us to stop treatment and assured me that his future lies with me, baby or no baby.  We've agreed to keep on trying whatever it takes for the time being and if the remaining IUIs don't work that we'll go onto IVF.  I do feel a lot better about it, and much loved.  Thank you again for all your sensible responses and for talking me out of doing anything too stupid.

I need some advice though and I really hope some of you are around tonight to help me out!  AF still hasn't arrived, although the spotting I've been getting since day 13 post-basting is getting heavier so I reckon she's just round the corner.  I tested again this morning but it was another BFN.  Anyway, I phoned my clinic yesterday.  They don't do baseline scans so they've said that when AF arrives I've to start my Puregon injections again on cd 1. This might seem a stupid question but with my first two IUIs AF arrived first thing in the morning so I injected in the morning.  If AF arrives before midnight, do I inject tonight or leave it until the morning?

Sorry this is mainly a me, me, me post but I've been so down over the BFN and the whole driving-my-husband-away drama that I haven't been able to read too far back.  

Just wanted to say Creaky that I'm really sorry to hear about your Gran and I hope you were OK with your parents.  I had to do the same with my folks a few years ago so I know how awful it is for you all.

Sarah - hope the pessaries are working out OK.  What's with them?  I've never been given them by my clinic, why would that be?

And Kelly, hope your head's OK after your fun day out.

Chat soon ladies, and thanks again xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi sarah. I am doing my3rd IUI now!!

Makes you wonder why iui fails huh? I dont get it?

so many teenagers fall preg, after their first go of ever having sex! so unfair!

Scan tomorrow, i hope those follies have grown! Im on day 12 today....Should I do a Lh test just in case? Or should I do it in the morning?

HELP!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all having a fab weekend.  Weather here is absolutely awful so won't be venturing out!!  DP and I have already watched two films on Sky!!  I must do some marking later though...oh the joys...!!!

Katherine - Well done you for starting the Christmas shopping.  I'm usually a last minute kinda girl but every year I say I'll be more organised!!  When have you got your first scan this month?  How did you feel after your first IUI?  I've felt really down all weekend, like it's been a bit of an anti-climax.  I know I'm not going to know anything yet but the waiting is just so awful isn't it.  I always think I would be able to tell as soon as I'm pregnant cos my body would feel different, did you feel like that?

Sarahjj - HI.  Wishing you loads of luck for your 3rd DIUI.    

Catspjs -   Hi, so glad you are feeling better and your chat with your DH has reassured you.  I'm actually getting on ok with the cyclogest pessaries  - it's much easier than I thought (sorry if too much info!!).  I think it just depends on different clinics/consultants as to whether or not you are prescribed them.  I think they are used more often in IVF cycles.  They are progesterone which helps to keep your womb lining thick so help implantation.  I wasn't sure about taking them, but decided (after Holly's advice - thanks hun!) that it was with a try.  It might be worth asking about them next time you see your consultant.  About how to work out cycle day one, I've always been told it's your first proper day of bleeding (not just spotting), so if AF comes late afternoon or evening then to count the next day as day one.  Wishing you so much luck this month.

Bye for now

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Girls

Just grabbing a few moments to catch up with posts.  
Had a really busy week, coming home late every night and really early starts so I'm done in  .
We had a busy weekend too as we're starting our own company to help DH out as he's lost his job. Fun busy though as it's nice to do something creative and proactive. Lovely fireworks last display last night and it was our first night out without talking about his owrk (lack of), my work (too much of) you know the score...  

Also AF turned up last week so I'm back on the jabs and dildocam cycle  . Doesn't feel as all consuming as last time, I guess because there's so much else on.

DH is going into hospital on 15th to have his knee repaired so will be on crutches for Christmas .
My uncle is still in intensive care   .
I've got another busy week ahead with DH's "contacts" round every evening so will have to be domestic and wifey in the evenings after my mad commute. Looking forward to quieter times and hoping for a BFP this time.

I'm way too behind to do any personals but good luck to all on the   
Thanks for all your kindness and support.

Lots of love ,
Perky


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Perky!

Blimey, haven't you got a lot on your plate at the moment!!  Mind you, as you say that's probably a good thing to keep your mind off treatments.  When have you got your next session with the dildocam?!  Sending you lots of      for a BFP this cycle.  

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

I have got my next scan tomorrow at 5.30pm.  Had my baseline scan done on day3 and all was ok, have been injecting since so will be good to see how many follies I have got and how they are doing.  

Feel a lot more relaxed about this cycle I suspose because we know what is going on.  

I felt ok after the first IUI as I had waited so long to get to that stage, but we were absolutely gutted that it did not work, even though we were not expecting the first to.

The weather here is foul to, in fact i don't think it has even got light yet today!.  Our garden is under about an inch of water and it is still raining.  It is really windy as well.  Looks like winter is well on its way.

A good afternoon for watching a film.  DH is doing just that whilst I have done all the housework!!!

Take care and good luck for your 2ww.  Glad you getting on ok with the cyclogest.  Didn't have that delight with my first cycle, thank goodness

Katherine

xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Just had a heart attack when we went to pick Oli up from a party . The party finished at 3:30 and we were there just before,and as we were pulling up to the car park lots of kids with parents were walking out,and right behind them was Oli walking out with them all,we were in total shock,none of the parents battered an eyelid    if a car would have pulled in the car park that would have been it    and if we hadnt have got there on time,where would he have been-so shocked    when the mum of the lads party it was realised she came bombing out to apologize and see if we were ok. So we were a bit gobsmacked at that as you can imagine .

Anyway-just needed to vent abit 

Kelly x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Can I join you lot? 

I am on day 4 of my injections and going back on Wed to see how my follicles are doing. 

We were told that they only way to have a baby was ICSI, then hubby did another test which was normal so we are trying IUI. 

I am so excited but so scared.


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Sair  
Next dildocam on Tuesday morning. They give me all my appointments at 7am so I can got to work without anybody knowing but the clinic is a hour from our house and then a two hour bus, tube, train, bus journey to work and I hate getting up at the best of times. 
Thanks for all the  
Love,
Perky


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Evening All!   

Hope everyone is OK. 

I went back for a scan yesterday morning and my lining had increased from 5mm to 6.7mm.  I did a positive ov test this morning (day 15) so went back again today and I'm up to 7.2mm & 7.5 in one part of the lining.  So as a result I have my first basting tomorrow at 12:45.  Here we go...

Moomin - hope the scan goes well tomorrow.  
Catspj - sorry as I'm new to this I'm not sure what to advise, but I am glad you are feeling better after speaking to DH.
Erika - has sausages today too...but the veggie kind I'm afraid! 
Jilly - how was the appt?  Gambia will be fantastic.  I used to be a barmaid too (Dad had a pub)....not that I'm volunteering or anything! 
Creaky - how is your Nan?  Better I hope.  
Julienagel - how is Angel doing today?  Simon and Tigs (my other fluffy moggie) send Angel a miaow! 
KJ - hope the puppy is well!
Hi Molly - hope you are well too.
Sair - hope the 2ww flies quickly for you.  
Ipswichbabe - good luck for the scan tomorrow - not sure about the injections but I am sure one of the others will be able to advise.  
Kelly - I hope the meet goes well, I am busy that weekend (friends staying) but would love to meet everyone another time.
Holly - thanks for the new board.
Perky -  hope Tues goes OK.
Sarahjj & Caz Nox - hello! 
& to anyone I have failed to mention....good luck to all for various scans, appts, pessaries, injections etc etc this week.      
Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Caz Noz

Welcome to the mad house, as you can see it is quite quiet here at the weekends but there is always some one around, during the week it can be a bit mad particularly when Jillypops and Erika start.  

Good luck for your next appointment on Wednesday.  I have got my next scan tomorrow, I am on day 6 of the injections.  How are you getting on with them?

Do you live in Swansea?  I lived there for 3 years when i was at Swansea Institute.  

Take care and we are all here when you need us.

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Evening girlies  

Moomin - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  You never know you might be lucky enough to be prescribed some pessaries this month    .  

Kelly - OMG What a nightmare!  So had Oli just walked out of the party and no one had noticed.  You must have been furious.  Apart from that, hope you've had a good weekend.

Caz nox - Hi  .  Wishing you loads of luck for your scan on Wednesday.

Perky - What a nightmare journey you have to get to work in the morning!  I'd seriously think of getting another job hun!  Thinking of you of Tuesday.

Jo9 - Sending you lots of     for your basting tomorrow.

Take care all

Lots of love

Sarahxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning all. It's a lovely and sunny Monday here after  all weekend.

**********   to you getting all your C********s shopping done! I only started doing mine on Xmas Eve last year and it was a nightmare - won't be doing that again!  Hope the cats have recovered. x

Good luck for basting today Jo - your lining will be perfect!  

Sair - hope you're feeling brighter. Some people get pg symptoms & some don't get any, and some early pg symptoms are the same as af anyway so it's really hard to know. You just have to wait till test day to be really sure. 

Moomin - good luck with the scan today. 

Perky - your life sounds manic at the moment - exciting though!    Sorry to hear about your uncle.  

Welcome Caz - good luck for IUI!    

Kelly  at Olly!  Good job you arrived when you did! x

Ipswichbabe - your follies sound okay to me. 10mm on Day 10 is quite respectable.....and if you've got more than one it's a real bonus! Good luck for scan today. 

Catspyjamas - your DH sounds adorable. I'm so glad you have talked it through with him and are feeling more positive.   Sorry, I can't help with the injections as I don't start mine till Day 2 or 3. x

Welcome SarahJJ.   for the BFN. You will get all the support you need here. x

Minow - hope your w/e wasn't too manic and that you get some answers this week.    

Jess - your poor Mum. It sounds awful, I hope they can manage the pain. Hope you're feeling okay.  

Creaky - sorry to hear about your Gran. Hope you and your parents are okay. How horrible for you to have to break the news.... 

Special   to KJ and   Holly.

Thanks Erica for the payslip.....just what I need!!    Hope you enjoy your sausage this morning. x

Jillypops - hope your w/e wasn't too much like hard work.    Have you got your staff problems sorted yet?

My w/e was mixed.....took my 4yr old nephew swimming on Saturday while his sis was at a party, then we all went to a really good fireworks display and it only cost £2 for adults and kids went free - bargain!    

A friend rang me when I was at the pool with some bad news.   She swore me to secrecy and asked me to tell no-one (including my DP  ). She told me that another friend of ours has just been diagnosed with Parkinsons and will probably be in a wheelchair within 6 months.  It is especially awful as she is a real outdoors person. She has her own horses and rides out every day. 

I felt really bad not telling DP, especially as he has known her for much longer than me (in fact she is an ex-girlfriend!). So I decided to tell him anyway and he was really upset.  I didn't know whether I'd done the right thing telling him, but he said he'd rather know....   

It's awful knowing, but not being able to speak to her about it and offer our support.  

Oh well, better get on....

Molly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly that must be really hard for you both and for her of course keeping up the pretence    lets just hope she can prove the doctors wrong and have a better quality of life for longer xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning girls
Creaky - So sorry to hear about your nan   awful news for your parents to come back to. Hope you're bearing up ok.
Kelly - Hope you had fun at the Nottingham meet   
Ipswichbabe - 2 days can make so much difference to follie sizes believe me.   for your scan today.
Katherine - Hope you enjoyed your sausage   Good luck with your scan today & what are you trying to say about me & my mate Jilly   
Julie  - Hiya hun, you ok? DF is well & truly worn out, sausage is well & truly battered   Can't believe you've nearly done all of your Xmas shopping OMG!! How organised are you? Extension seems to be coming along a treat.
Holly -   Morning you. Don't like your ticker it makes me want to   How are the moving plans going? 
Jilly - Nice hair do mate   will pm you later.
Molly - Awful news about your friend, very sorry to hear that   I think you were right to tell DP I would have done the same.
Kj - Countdown to Caleb's arrival    
SarahJ - Hoping it's 3rd time lucky for you    
Catpj's - Glad you've had a good talk to DH   it's so important to communicate & not always easy. Treatment puts so much strain on a relationship. Glad you feel better now & hate to say it but "we told you so!!"
Sair - Sounds like you quite enjoy the pessaries   
Perky -   my you've got alot on your plate with your uncle, work & DH going into hospital. Hope it's 2nd time lucky for you &   for scan tomorrow.
Caz - Of course you are welcome to join us   & good luck with IUI.
Jo9 -     for basting today (I like veggie sausages too!!)
  to Fishy, Shazia, Catwoman (where have you gone   ), Jess, Looby, Manda & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

2nd Folly scan: folly's still the same, Im on day 13... no change... rescanning wed. think they might canc it.

Has anyone else had this happen...?  x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Julie   make hay while the sunshines I say   I have to grab it while I can, quite literally   

Jilly - Of course it suits me.............little delicate & very, very sweet    Now go & do some work. Have you thought  that if DH interviewed, the new staff wouldn't be scared off so quickly..............maybe it's the doorstop & cement mixer that puts them off Chrissie  

Ipswichbabe - Don't panic, like I said a day or 2 can make all the difference    I think with one of my IUI's on CD13 my scan showed that the follies weren't quite big enough but I was re-scanned on CD15 & given the go ahead for basting. Fingers crossed for you.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Awwwww, Ipswichbabe. 

I had this on my last cycle - very slow growing & almost cancelled cycle. Julie is right about keeping your tummy warm (hot water bottle's a good idea) you need to increase blood flow to the abdomen.

I read up a bit about slow response & found the following information which might help. I'll paste the article here. Don't be alarmed about the donor eggs bit though - this info relates to people doing IVF who fail to produce follies after HUGE DOSES of drugs, which doesn't apply to IUI!. Hope it helps.

I took the L-Arginine (see below - you can get it in Holland & Barrett) as soon as I was warned the follies weren't growing & they did indeed get a spurt on & tx went ahead. It has worked for other ladies too.

Love Molly. xxxx

 ***** PS. A general warning to other ladies doing IUI - please think very carefully about taking L-Arginine as a matter of course when doing IUI, unless you know you are responding slowly, as I think it could make you produce too many follies and your treatment would get cancelled in that case, too. **** 



MollyW said:


> From Dr Randine Lewis - How to Make a Family
> 
> Patients who receive the unfortunate diagnosis of "poor responder", meaning they fail to respond to the hormonal medication used during their IVF protocol, are usually pooled into the category of women whose only hope is to undergo donor egg IVF transfers. Some more progressive reproductive endocrinologists have found means to enhance the response to hormonal medication. Improving uterine and ovarian blood flow is one method that dramatically improves response. A study in Human Reproduction, vol. 14 no. 7, 1999, reported that supplementing with 16 g. daily or oral L-arginine supplementation from day 1 of the menstrual cycle until the dominant follicle reached over 17 mm. in diameter improved the response. The study concluded that, "oral L-arginine supplementation in poor responder patients may improve ovarian response, endometrial receptivity and pregnancy rate." Another study in the European journal of Human Reproduction, vol. 15 no. 10, 2000, reported that supplementing "poor responder" patients with 80 mg./day of oral dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) for two months prior to stimulation increased the insulin-like growth factor effect about 150% (like growth hormone supplementation does), augmented the gonadotrophin effect and improved response to ovarian stimulation.
> 
> ...


[/list]


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   

Fantastic piccie of your furbabies, bless them    
How cruel is bonfire night for pets, poor little things. Wouldn't be so bad if it was just one night but they seem to let off fireworks for a week before & a week after   
My dogs weren't too bad but did bark quite alot (they are normally so quiet   ).
My adopted cat Charlie, however, was absolutely petrified & dashed about all over the place, he just couldn't settle.

Thanks for the lovely names sweetpea (pretty flower just like you) and now I'm delicious & tasty too.............thanks hun  (take note Jilly   )

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Afternoon All!

I am in the biggest   today with no real reason.  I think I got out of bed the wrong side as I had a series of small annoyance before I'd even eaten my breakfast.  Don't you hate it when you hang the washing out and stand on the clean sheets with dirty boots?  Ugh.  Then the car wouldn't start, then I couldn't find paperwork for sending off shipping documents for Mr Claws, then had massive argument with sister who had already had a rough day as found out her little girl has coeliacs, which I am now feeling guilty about and Mother annoyed me too.  Watch out DH when he gets home!

Anyway enough about me!!

Kelly - hope you got over your horrible shock from picking Oli up at the party.  Thank goodness you arrived when you did!

Ipbabe - Molly's advice is what I was referring to over the weekend, but didn't manage to find the link.  Hope you've managed to leg it down to H&B for some L-Arginine!

Molly - what a fabulous Aunt you are with your neice and nephews!  They sound like gorgeous kids btw!  Horrible, horrible news about your friend.  Such a nasty thing to have happen to anyone, let alone someone so active and young.  Hope like Candy says she managed to keep it at bay and surprise all.  I wouldn't have been able to keep it from my DH, so don't   yourself up hunny.  You're a good friend  

Julie - poor wee poppets with bonfire night.  Love the pic tho - so sooo sweet!  Mr Claws actually copes with it surprisingly well and doesn't bat an eye now as we seem to have fireworks all year round here including silly little idiots letting them off in broad daylight too.  I strongly believe that private displays should be banned and have community organised events only.  Call me old fashioned and boring but the amount of injuries to humans and pets alike is just not worth it.  Phew off my soap box now!!

Erica - I take it from your post that you had no time for anything else at the weekend apart from sausage battering?  

Jilly - hope you are ok?  Sounds v busy!  Erica's post made me laugh with her reference to the door stop and concrete mixer Chrissie 

KJ - how's you hunny?

Jo9 - hope today went well for you    You're now an official 2ww!

Welcome Sarahjj!

Perks - your life sounds mad!!  Hope you get some you time too!!

Minow - any news?

Hi Sair, Babyfish, Manda, Creaky and to all the other lovelies  

Holly xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh I did Holly   

Had my niece & nephew all day Saturday to give my sis a bit of a break in the hope that she would get a bit of sleep when Millie did   We watched Star Wars, played games, drew pictures, went shopping etc.

Then me & DH has a couple of well deserved  Saturday evening. Yesterday we went out at 3pm to watch the footie & got home at 10pm a little worse for wear & with an exceptionally large pizza   

A packed but enjoyable weekend, it just went far too quickly   
Sorry you're having such a horrid day   when one thing goes wrong early on, numerous other things seem to follow!! Hopefully you'll be feeling a little calmer when DH gets home   Agreed with your soapbox talk!!

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

He's already been warned and think he's made alternative arrangements to spending the evening with me!  Ha!!  I'm generally not a grumpy or demanding person, think it may be hormones...  damn it it.  Gotta call the clinic in a minute to make an appointment for getting those blood tests done for DH and I....

xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly - for your bad day. Sounds like a ’mare! Was it the sis who's getting married you had the row with?     No wonder you are tetchy today - you've got such a lot on your plate at the moment. 

********** - Smudgy & Angel look adorable. I am with you & Erica & Holly on the fireworks. I think there should be organised displays only.    My DP has just called in to collect some "LOST" posters I have just printed off for our nearest neighbours as their Bearded Collie bolted yesterday after being spooked by a firework and hasn't been seen since.  

 to Jillypop and Treacle Puff!!

x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to you too Molly
Hope the collie is found safe & well soon, how awful, poor little thing must have been scared to death. Fingers crossed   

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah think I have Triple J and it's all thanks to you   

I've been called far worse   loving my new name, just have to convince DF to use it!!

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the confidence girls, 

L-arginine, not heard of that before... I will bear that in mind, though i wont be able to start til next cycle... Is that ok to do along with clomid??


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aww Molly - that's just awful!  We should petition the govt and have them banned.  Australia passed this law, but for some stupid reason NZ hasn't followed their example either.

Yes argument was with sister who is getting married but not about the wedding.  I want her to ask her neighbours how much their rent is as there is a good chance we could move in there when we arrive as they leave about the same time.  She feels it's too intrusive to ask and wants to refer me direct to the landlord.  If the landlord thinks that there is high demand for the property he'll up the rent so would rather know what it currently is before we go that far.  My sister is quite friendly with the tenants.  They are currently building their own house so it's not like she will be trying to find out their financial situation or anything.  I feel I've done a lot of sorting out of stuff for her and have asked this one thing of her and she won't help me    moan moan.  These are the sorts of things I am NOT looking forward to when we have family close by again!!  Does anyone think it is a rude question to ask?  Oh and the other thing is - the tenants don't want to sign up for a three month lease agreement so if we agree to move in this will help them with some bargaining power when negotiating it with the landlord.

Erica - forgot to say - you and Molly share this week's gold star for being wonderful aunties  

Bye bye J!

xx

PS IPbabe - why can you not start it until next cycle?  Molly took it to spur things along mid cycle....it's a natural supplement, amino acid, very good for a number of things including repairing torn ligaments etc.  I'm sure it will be safe to take with clomid.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie Angel have a lovely evening. I didn't know they made big sugar plum fairies   

Holly - I think that is a reasonable question & not intrusive in the slighest. I'm sure your sisters neighbours would be pleased that a) someone was interested & b) happier that they were recommended by someone they knew. Think your sis is having a moment.......maybe it's wedding pressure   I know what you mean when you say you are always doing things & don't get the same help back. I feel like that sometimes. Hope your sis changes her mind   

Thanks for the auntie award (more than happy to share it with Molly   ) love my auntie time with a passion.

Jillypoops/plops/scoffs/toomuchpops - Very quiet without you   

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

She better Erica or I'll threaten to pull the plug on the wedding organising  
Thank you my little sugar coated almond   

Actually these names remind me of my DH.  Every morning when he gives me a kiss goodbye he gives me a new name and it sticks for the whole day.  Today it was Goodbye my little sweet spaghetti!  He's crazy but gorgeous too!

xx
H


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly, my DH does that too, however this morning I was a tad hormonal so I was his `little nest of vipers`!!!! Cheeky monkey- i'm usually sweet cheeks or tiger!!!

Havnt caught up on posts yet- still bloody stocktaking!!!

Had first blood test this am, back on thursday for scan- this IVF is feeling pretty real now


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

at your sis, Holly! No, I don't think its rude to ask at all - it's not like you are just being nosey! It's imperative you find out before considering moving there and definitely worth asking the tenants direct - though in my experience landlords usually use a change in tenant as an excuse to put the rent up anyway! I'm sure your sister's friends would not be in the least offended!   Think you should tell your sis you won't be moving across the road from her if she can't do tis TINY thing for you!  Your DH sounds really sweet with his pet names! BTW. Have been meaning to say I've really noticed a change in the CM  since taking the Maca - so thanks for that. x

Thanks for the Auntie of the week award.    More than happy to share with you Erica.  

IpswichBabe - you can definitely start taking the L-Arginine immediately. A few days of it might make all the difference and like Holly says, it shouldn't interfere at all with the clomid. 

 - bye **********...... 

And  hello Manda - wow you are moving fast.........    Good luck sweetie. x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Meant to say  a BIG hello to Candy and Jacob.      for you both! 
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah Manda - You've gotta love em don'tcha!  You must be in a similar frame of mind to me with today's name!! I won't be telling DH that one!!  Oooh you go girl!  It's a whole new adventure and we're all here with you    And...   to the stocktaking!!  Good luck and    for scan!!

Molly - brilliant about CM!  Think mine was slightly better, hoping for greater things next month...  and I'll start the LArginine too.  Thank you for your support! I didn't think it was unreasonable either.  Hmph!  The other irritating thing is that my mother still mollycoddles her and sides with her.  She's 30 for gawds sake with her own baby!  I feel that my mother doesn't think that shifting home to NZ, fertility issues, a DH with an illness is in anyway as big as my sisters wedding and her baby's coeliacs which admittedly is nasty and worrying but can be got around. More moaning - where will it stop I hear you all wailing!!

Hope you all have fabulous evenings!! Think I'll be having a good old sulk on the sofa!

xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 
Sorry I have been awol,hope you are all ok.
I had my fourth and final IUI today,if this fails then its IVF,next year,going to egg share too hopefully.
Would love to help someone else get their dream!

Will try and keep up now!
Love to all xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya all  just back from work...

big  to Holly my lovely  is this mood pmt per chance  cant believe your selfish sis  def not a rude question to ask about rent - agree with erika - prob just a little 'moment' which she'll get over. have a nice eve on the sofa you little spaghetti girl. dh and i have silly names too - this'll make you laugh. one of our names is 'rappit' (dont ask!) which dh used to make into 'button rappit' now and again (this is quite   ) anyway he signed it on a card for me, which my mum then read. dh's handwriting isnt great and my mum said in a slightly shocked voice "what does this mean...love from your Bottom Rapist?" I nearly DIED laughing  and had to hurriedly reassure her that she had read it wrong!!

Molly - not the lovely collie i met last week?  what a shame...hope she comes back....you've been getting a lot of work done today - NOT!! thought you had a deadline looming    what awful news about your friend  def the right thing to have done telling dp - would've def done the same

Ipswichbabe - i'm presuming you're from Ipswich  my dh would prob like to marry you as he's a mad IFC fan - treks from surrey alot......am sure your follies will get a spurt on  

fraid i gotta run -just been invited to pub to celebrate neighbours sons engagement - he's 20, a surf dude, has known the girl for 6 months, is still at Uni and hasnt a responsible bone in his body yet, so think this a very bizarre, and poss stupid turn of events. hey ho, they're happy and i'm just a cynical old bint lol

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

or should I say button rapitt! You know I'm going to brow beat you finding out what that is all about don't you    I'm with you on the cynical old bint thing!  Good luck to them - think they  may need it somehow - eeek!  Oh loves young dream seems like a long long time ago!!

   to you for the reassurance and have a nice night out!

H


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

First of all I am going to apologise for not doing an personals but you will see why in a minute.

Well have just come back from my scan, and all ok, looks like I have got 3 follies developing with a few smaller ones, have my next scan on Wednesday and looking to do the basting at the beginning of next week.

Have made a massive decision today.............................I am going to quit my new job, as I HATE IT!!  Met DH in car park tonight at the hospital and just burst in to tears.  Thankfully as I have been made redundant from my last job and transferred over to this one, I can still claim my redundancy as I have an 8 week trial period (Get out of Jail Free card as we are all calling it!!!!).  I need to speak to my HR department from my old job to find out how I go about claiming the money.  The money will cover me for 2 and half months, but have decided I will just get a christmas job sitting on a checkout some where, stress free!

Feel so much better for making that decision and DH and my mum are 110% behind me.  Both have said I don't need the stress of this along with the tx.  Feel happier in myself tonight although absolutely shattered.

Sorry this is a me me me post.  

Will be back later once I have had my dinner 

Love

Katherine


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Katherine - sounds like a really good idea. You have enough to cope with without the added stress this new job is giving you.  Good luck    

H xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Just flying in between getting home and webite designer coming round at 8pm!
Thanks everyone who sent me kind messages.
My life is a bit manic right now, and I have applied for another job closer to home (interview on 25th November) but, as Molly said, it's also exciting.
I have scan tomorrow morning so I hope I am growing some fat follies.
Moomin, good on you girl and lots of luck for your working future. So sorry to hear you were in tears and it sounds as if you've made the right move.
Love to you all,
Perky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Holly - I know that I have made the right decision but it is also very scarey.  Never before have I quitted a job, but then I have never hated a job as much as I hate this one.  At least I will have some money behind me.  Also, not being big headed or anything, but all the other jobs I applied for when I was made redundant, I at least got through to the interview stage.

Perhaps I could go and work with Jilly in her bar!!!  Bit of a long way to commute though - perhaps she will pay travelling expenses.

Take care

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Katherine sorry to hear about the work situation, at least you will have your redundancy money behind you, good luck hope it works out for you and you get something better sending you a big  .

Kelly glad to hear Oli is ok, you must have been  .

Julieangle hope cats are ok now, its so bad for animals this time of year, I work for the local authority and we had a couple of calls from people looking for their dogs, which ran off scared of the fireworks, its vey sad.

Jillypops how are you.

Welcome to the newbies.

Hi ya to everyone else.  Good luck to those on the 2ww.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Just a quick update before bed-time.

Had my basting at 12:45 today – it took 3 attempts to find my cervix as apparently it sits on the side!  
Not a pleasant experience!  Back tomorrow morning for a scan to see if I have ovulated or not.  

Some quick hellos….

********** – well done on the Xmas shopping.  I thought I was doing well!  My 2 cats weren’t too bad over the weekend, we had fireworks going off all around us until about 11:00.  I love the new pic of your 2 cats!  
Hi Molly – my Mum was diagnosed with Parkinsons about 5 years ago to the day.  It was a real shock at first, and some days she is better than others, but on the whole she leads a normal happy life, and is still working at 67 (sometimes too much).  She has her medication changed every so often as her body gets used to it and needs a change - it sometimes seems a little experimental even from the doctors.  There is a good Parkinsons Disease Society that your friend could join if she wanted to – I could get you the details for her if you like.
Moomin – glad the scan went OK and I’m sure you’ve made the right decision about work – wish I could quit my job too, but timing and all that…
Holly – hope you have a better day tomorrow… 

And a    to all I haven’t said a personal to tonight….will be back on tomorrow after I’ve been to my beginner’s tap class (you know what it’s like - needed a new hobby as a distraction )…

Jo
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Jo9 - glad the basting went well today, if a little tricky - my cervix is hard to find too  sending you lots of    and    for your 2ww...

moomin - good on ya for making the decision girl, glad dh supports you in it. hope the tears are all gone now and you can look forward 

well the young lovers seemed happy tonight - she is actually a lovely gir  and is fairly mature, so will prob be the sensible one in this relationship - not sure i can see it lasting all the way to the altar but for now they seem chuffed to bits....

night night 

kj x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning lovely girlies 

unfortunately the old bag arrived on Sunday, I wanted her to arrive so we can carry on with the treatment but could have wished she had arrived earlier but at least she is here now.
Dodgy tummy has continued. I couldn't eat for 4 days but managed a little food yesterday...I now have a rotten cold as well  
All told I can't see that this is the best way to be during treatment but I was stupidly well and healthy last time and it didn't work so maybe being poorly is worth trying!?!

Plodding on with the Buserelin injections and first scan tomorrow (though with af arriving so late I doubt if my base line will be good enough to go on to the Menopur quite yet   )

Sorry for no personals but hope you are all well and had good weekends (I know I'm a day late but yesterday was a day for being wrapped up on the sofa in a big blanket with box of tissues and snuggling the cats!)

lol to you all

Minow x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning!

Forgot to say yesterday Julie that it's excellent news that you've got the bricks all sorted and the work is about to begin again!  DP is such a hero lugging all that into place!  Thanks for your words of support Fruit bat (ha ha ha)    I haven't heard from her today so doesn't look like she's done anything about it yet....

KJ - sounds like a nice night out.  Hope everything works out for the happy couple  

Kelly - how was the Norwich meet up??  Or did I miss your posting  

Minow - happy you're on your way again but dissapointed af's delay wasn't for the right reasons.... Hope you are feeling better today  

Jo9 - basting sounded a bit of an ordeal for you.  Hope you're ok and resting up    

Perky - good luck with the job interview on the 25th.  It sounds like a good idea to reduce some of the hecticness from your life!

Katrinar - so sad about the dogs.  I hope they like Molly's neighbours, they turn up unharmed very soon.

Molly - any news on your neighbours collie?

Feeling chirpier today you'll all be relieved to hear!!  DH has a video conference with NZ tonight... He's getting some really positive feedback about this one job in particular.  Think they are very interested so there is a lot riding on tonight.  We're just a bit worried they might want him there before the start of February....  

Morning crazy sausage baterer  

Hey ya Jillypops - hope we'll be seeing more of you today!!  How are those (.)(.)??

Hi Manda - are you in viper mode today??  This mornings name was Rosy Cheeks - not sure why...  

Catwoman - are you OK?

Jess - miss you!!

Petal - you are very much in my thoughts  

Big   to all of you gorgeous girls!!

H xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Holly- todays for me was 'Snoopy'.....does that mean I have a wet nose and glossy coat?    
Hope all goes well for DH on the job front. Am in a slightly better mood today thanks, though AF arrived- lovely- just in time for my scan on Thursday 

Morning Julie, had a dream that i met you last night...at the sweets counter in Woolworths!!!!!

Will do some more personals this aft....just finishing final stocktake figs-yippee!!!!

BYEEEEEEEE xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Julie, when do you start your IVF if you dont mind me asking honey?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Afternoon you lovely ladies -

Well I am now officially unemployed!    

Went into work this morning, had a phone call on the way from my old HR department re an email I sent last night, and they said to wait until I had had my meeting this morning with the manager to see if things are going to improve, but my mind was already made up. Had meeting - still didn't change my mind, spoke to HR rep at new job explained the situation with tx etc, very understanding and said that they could see why, made me cry again!  30 minutes later I had left!!  

Should get redundancy cheque in the next week, have decided to take a couple of days off and will start job hunting on Thursday when job papers come out.  Meeting some other ladies from my old job for lunch on Thursday, most who have not got jobs.  

Had an email this morning from my old assistant manager and she made me cry.  But she wants to carry on helping me with the job hunting.

Feel so much better today, now I can concentrate on TX.

Will be back later got to go to the bank, just received cheq from my grandmother for this cycle of TX so need to get it paid in.

Where is everyone today, it is very quiet on here

Lots of love to you all

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Julie, good luck with whatever you and DP decide. Its so tough isnt it, trying to get it right, plan around our 'normal lives'- whatever normal is. With you whenever you go xxxx

Katherine, well done- you brave thing. Bet thats a weight off your shoulders. You must be a lady who lunches now


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have to agree with you there, there is never a good time.  First one I was meant to test after a wedding, but AF arrived at the wedding.  And also started a new job during first cycle (now left that job).  Managed to persuade consultant to do this month as did not want to be doing TX in December as testing day would have been around christmas day.

Want to be able to enjoy christmas, particularly after the last few weeks.

Let us know what you decide once your clinic calls you.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie - completely understand where you are coming from.  It would be nice to have the freedom to enjoy an event without the wondering hanging over you.  Really hope you reach a decision you are both comfortable with soon and hope your results are in today.  I've left a message for the clinic to call me but they could be short staffed again today if Sue is still off.  I'm really anxious about it now we've decided we will do it before we leave...  Not sure if we will be able to do this year as ET will be around Christmas...if not it will be very very close to leaving and that's not ideal either...

Katherine - good for  you hunny!  Hope it all works out for you.  You know in your heart when it's the right decision and it sounds like it most definitely is.  Enjoy your couple of days off!

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks J, poor Sue!  Domineque has just called me back.  We're going in on Thursday morning... and will discuss what we should do about starting etc.  You are so right - this will be a distant memory for us soon  

H xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Exactly Julie- we will all get there one day.

My friend saw a psychic last year and she was told that a friend of hers was having fertility troubles (ie me!!!) and that she would have three unsucsessful procedures but that the first IVF would work.   Not sure how to feel about it. Positive thinking though IT WILL WORK.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh girlies you are making me go all tingly with those comments!  MIL is convinced that a pysic she saw back in 1997 said that she would have 7 grandchildren.... so far she has 2 but said she also said she wouldn't have any before 2007... does that mean we won't get our dream until then or is she completely  

No - we only have to see the nurses as we had our consult ages ago with Mr W  

H


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Quite right Julie-  you may even have triplets Holly!!!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Manda - you're giving me a heart attack with that comment!!  Twins I could cope with, triplets is downright frightening!  Julie - the world will be all the better for them being in it!

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

And me.........and me.....and me
lots of little treacle puffs            
Back in a bit.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm ok thanks fruit  (lovin that name by the way   )

Start down regging a week today         & I can't wait.

Unlike you lot I'm not at all sensible & will be having ec/et just before  making the Xmas holiday my 2ww. That will be my very first alcohol free Xmas & New Year      It's my own fault but I made the decision to crack on because I know it's right for me if you know what I mean. Still upset about no vodka mind you, even more upset that I won't have you lot during my 2ww, no computer, no ff site   

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly, friends of mine had trips with their first IUI- three boys.  Mad eh, theiir dad had just bought a new Golf GTI and had to trade it in for a people carrier!!!! Think i'll go and buy a GTI.........

Hi Erika!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - My little fruit  buddy. IVF journey will be starting before you know it    
Holly - Rosy Cheeks   DH sounds a real sweetheart   Don't you just love pet names. I was hunny bunny babycakes last week!! Beats physco b*tch which is what I was when I was taking Clomid   I also have the same situation with my mom/sister so totally understand where you are coming from. Lots of  to DH for his video conference tonight.
Manda - Snoopy aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh bless ya! Blimey things are moving gal   any idea when ec/et might be? Lots of luck for scan on Thursday   
Molly - Hope you're ok champion auntie  has the dog been found yet?
Struthie -      here's to 4th time lucky.
Katherine - Well done on the job decision  It's a tough call but you spend so much time at work it is important to be happy & being stress free is even more important with tx.
Perky -    for scan today.
Jo9 - Basting yesterday sounded just like mine   At least it's all done now & wishing you all the very best on your   
Minow - Sorry   arrived & that you feel poorly too. Hope you feel better soon.
Jilly -          
 Katrinar, Kj (loved your card story   ), Fishy, Catwoman, Jess, Petal, Looby & everyone else.
Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Manda - excellent plan  

Erica, treacle tart - looks like we'll be   together afterall!  All being well I'll be on a 2ww about then too...however could be all over by then too as may be starting next week   Lovin your last week pet name!  Our real pet name for each other for everyday use is.... Poshy - god DH will   for telling you all that!!  It also gets turned into Woshy and sometimes if it feels right it's Poshy Woshy Doo Da...

H   definitley rosy cheeked after that cofession!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

On the psychic front & baby stories girls, how about this..........
I went to see one last year who told me I was about to do treatment etc, the first lot would fail but that I would get a little boy in the end   She also said not to be surprised if he looked like my dad because the   was going to be a gift from him (I lost my dad 14 years ago by the way)    

Treacle Puff.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly
It's puff not tart    or are you taking my weekend  into account   

Lovin' your confession matey       or should I say Poshy Washy Doo Dah!!

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly
Fantastic news about treatment     & it would be great to have you as a   buddy wuddy doo dah!!
Next week        OMG!!!

Treacle.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica that sounds right on the money!  Your Dad will definitley send you an angel and what could be better than the little poppet looking like him when he was so special to you    BTW sorry how remiss of me to get puff into tart!  Somehow I feel the latter suits you much better    I know!  Very scary and sudden!!!

Julie - glad my personal sharing has you laughing!  Eeek, what are we like    Not going to go there re your other nick name!!  Me thinks your DP is a bit of a wascal!

I went to a physic about three years ago.  She said that babies would happen and there would be a little boy and a little girl and could be twins.  She also said that it would happen in 2004...  so much for that then  


H xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

You lot are brightening up this   day.

Erika, EC planned for Wednesday 23rd. Was looking at my liitle book from the hosp last night at what I need to take into hosp. Nighty-( more of a PJ girl myself), slippers (dont think the 'westie dog' ones that DH bought me- that i cant wear as i fall over- will do) and a dressing gown- wear Dh's one. So a shopping trip is on the cards I think!!! Anyway got a flannel and a toothbrush??!!! so two aint bad from the list!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Muff cup          I don't want to know where or why & am trying very hard not to think about it!! (But you know it's going to stick don't you   )

Just about to go & read my pm's...............back in a bit


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh what have we started      

H xx

PS  I sit on a swiss ball at the computer but I'm having a hard time staying on it with all the laughing I'm doing!

Manda - definitely a shopping trip required!  I'm picturing you wandering about dazed and confused in DH's cast off robe, big bumbly westie dog slippers, pjs, carrying a flannel and toothbrush!  Its a great sight but certainly as far from the glamourous one of you in your hat I had originally  

Hey JillyP - lovely to see you back here!  Don't worry your dream will fit in nicely with all the other nonsense we're talking today


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Manda - you have really cheered me up, all I have in my head is a image of you dressed in your slippers and DH dressing gown.

   - you know how to cheer a girl up!!!!!

Can't believe how much nonsense you lot talk about during the day.  At least I can join in now that I am jobless!!!

Erika - have got sausages for tea tonight!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Good job I love ya   & yep I was a tart at the weekend, but with DF always away I have to get my quota in!!
Muff Cup - Believe me "Muffin" isn't any better I'd keep   if I was you!!
Manda Snoopy - Won't you look daft wearing a flannel     will it be placed anywhere in particular   23rd.....wow that's not far is it. Lots of      hunny.
Jillypopspoopsplopstoomuchpops - You ok mate? Did   You must be knackered after that shift   Can't wait to hear your nicknames Chrissie   
Moomin - No I'm all sausaged out & DF won't let me have anymore   But if you're talking sandwiches that's a treat at work on Fridays only   

Treacle Puff Tart.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry girls change of plan.
Tonight WILL be sausage night   
Just noticed my ticker.........CD14 blimey can't miss an opportunity like that!!
Brace yourself DF................home in 5


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erika -     i think your sausage night will be different from mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well it's a chipolata but it's got potential


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

God, we're having toad in the hole tonight


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
     
Can't believe you can't come out to play ALL week   
As for customer  &  &  
Take care Poops.

Treacle.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   
Sorry couldn't fine a "muff" smilie       phewwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Bye Bye Jilly xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Nite nite lovelies        
Have a good one!!

Treacle Puff Tart.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yipee - Redundancy money will be in my bank account the beginning of next week.  Now I just need to find another job that is less stressful.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry I am not around much,think I am still mulling everything around in my head   been catching up with housework too  I am trying to keep up and I am always thinking of you all   Had gp appointment today,he said there was not much point in complaining as the NHS are crap at following things through and I could do without the stress,Know it sounds daft but I know he is being honest.I have kept a detailed diary though of all tests and tx in the past,so if I ever want to refer to it or go back on myself I can. 

Anyway my gp will have all my records and past tx paperwork ready for me to pick up next week,I can then copy it all for my records,then drop it off at the Park   I called them today and as soon as they get it they will get me an appointment with the egg co-ordinating team,so I should be going in a couple of weeks to see if I can do egg share with my IVF/ICSI   

So my head is spinning at the mo but I promise to get back up to speed very soon  

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

you mad lot - wish I could log on during the day & keep up with you all, but our internet access is tracked by work and I didn't really want them to see what websites I'm on as not many of them know my story...

Hope you are all OK.

Had my scan today to check if I had ovulated, and I have so definitely on the   now - thanks for all the wishes!

Off out in a mo so will catch up more later tonight or tomorrow!  

Jo (too tired to think of a nickname...) 
xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41509.0.html

xx's

PS Great news Jo9! Don't worry about keeping up, just do what you can!!

Kelly - you're getting there sweetheart!! Liking the sound of your GP!

Jilly - shocking about your customer    Kisses  for you


----------

